
Ask HN: Does the University really matters? - clanrebornwow
Does it matter if you got your education from UK or Germany or France for tech degrees specially.<p>I wonder if it&#x27;s worth spending more money to graduate from a UK university?<p>Does it results in higher wage straight out of the college?<p>Does it provide more employment opportunities?
======
mtnGoat
Ive hired 50+ engineers in my day and never looked at their degrees when
deciding who to interview or hire. I've always been more interested in who you
are and what you've done and can do over what pieces of paper you earned. My
$0.02.

